# tagged breader buck shows up on lease game cam



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

this buck showed up on my camera what do yall think he will score
he has a tag in his right ear


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Uh oh.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

If you don't someone else will.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting chardogs opinion


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

The deer is caught inside the feeder pen. He will never escape.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> Anxiously awaiting chardogs opinion


LMAO........


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

feeder pen and low fence around the property... totally two different things


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

oh my, you did wear a white helmet in school. I apologize.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Whew! Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

wolffman73 said:


> The deer is caught inside the feeder pen. He will never escape.


LMAO x2


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

chardog said:


> feeder pen and low fence around the property... totally two different things


How in the world did that deer get in the feeder pen? He's stuck now


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Hc, That is NOT an escaped Breeder Buck, with all due respect. Probably a scrub 3 yr old that a Deer Breeder just turned out so he wouldn't have to feed him anymore. Heck, I'd Let him breed all your does,plus he may blow up in another year or two. Just my 2 cents


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

Game On said:


> How in the world did that deer get in the feeder pen? He's stuck now


 sssshhhhhhhhhh


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chardog said:


> sssshhhhhhhhhh


Practice what you preach.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

chardog said:


> feeder pen and low fence around the property... totally two different things


 Yep one is bigger


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Practice what you preach.


I didn't know i actually got to you sweety. Im just giving you a hard time, but your clearly not taking it well


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Only solid advice given. 

Do you prefer a flat point or a round nose?
Nah, you strike me as the 'hoe kinda guy.
Dig, dig, dig.....(there's some ellipses for you too)


----------



## chardog (Oct 13, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> Only solid advice given.
> 
> Do you prefer a flat point or a round nose?
> Nah, you strike me as the 'hoe kinda guy.
> Dig, dig, dig.....(there's some ellipses for you too)


Looking at your pics you strike me as trash along with what you just wrote


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you saying you don't understand the references and need help? Think about it.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

chardog said:


> feeder pen and low fence around the property... totally two different things


Sorry, Hate to do this but it appears that you are in fact an idiot.

Please find some other venue in which to show off your complete stupidity and lack of knowlege about Texas hunting.

Thank you


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know what he will score But I think he will get bigger. I couldn't pass him up though.


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

He is a nice buck but I dont know if he was someones breeder. I hunt out West and a few years ago we had a bunch of deer show up with tags in their ear and come to find out it was a bunch of tag and release deer that were relocated from the Austin area. They turned them out and they were lost for sure. Never saw another one after the first year we spotted some.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

seriously man, he down and then on my wall and to the ranch that lost him........ sorry bout your luck !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Heck I had one with a orange dog collar last year


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Can you shoot some one's deer if it is tagged or marked?


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Where's your lease located? I know of a large lease in Webb county that tags every deer they can. They age them and put color coordinated tags in the ears. They run a lot of clients through, and you can only shoot deer with the proper color ear tags to be sure that the buck is mature. The ranch is 16,000 acres low fence so I am sure that alot of their tagged bucks get shot when they cross the fence.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

chad said:


> Where's your lease located? I know of a large lease in Webb county that tags every deer they can. They age them and put color coordinated tags in the ears. They run a lot of clients through, and you can only shoot deer with the proper color ear tags to be sure that the buck is mature. The ranch is 16,000 acres low fence so I am sure that alot of their tagged bucks get shot when they cross the fence.


Where is this ranch? I hunt in Webb county and we have been seeing deer for about 6 years now with different color tags. We were told that a college was doing a study on ticks and tagged the deer that were caught for the study on a neighboring ranch.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Brute said:


> Can you shoot some one's deer if it is tagged or marked?


Sure, its a public resource according to the state of Texas. 
Now I doubt that would benefit a relationship with a neighboring ranch though.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

slabnabbin said:


> Where is this ranch? I hunt in Webb county and we have been seeing deer for about 6 years now with different color tags. We were told that a college was doing a study on ticks and tagged the deer that were caught for the study on a neighboring ranch.


It is right outside of Aguilares. I heard something about a study also. In one area we hunted almost every doe we saw had an ear tag, but that is the only part of the ranch I saw any does with ear tags. Mostly just the bucks had tags.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Sure, its a public resource according to the state of Texas.
> Now I doubt that would benefit a relationship with a neighboring ranch though.


What they don't know won't hurt them.. right?


----------



## GreyGoose (Jul 26, 2008)

Is that buck part Limo? Body looks long to me...Looks like a great buck...4yr


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

chad said:


> Where's your lease located? I know of a large lease in Webb county that tags every deer they can. They age them and put color coordinated tags in the ears. They run a lot of clients through, and you can only shoot deer with the proper color ear tags to be sure that the buck is mature. The ranch is 16,000 acres low fence so I am sure that alot of their tagged bucks get shot when they cross the fence.


Shaking my head.


----------

